# Totally new scenario for us



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Buffy and I worked a preserve shoot on Saturday. I thought it would be a continental style shoot but it was a duck shoot---flighted ducks over ponds with brushed up blinds, 2 shooters per blind.

Brand new scenario. Ducks flying high over head, shot and then landing up to 80 yards behind us (lightly hit). There was 3 feet of snow, soft snow, on the ground so that retrieves were across plowed paths into snow fields. The ducks landed hard and were buried in the snow.

Two issues came up:
1. Finding a buried duck
2. Handling. I sent Buffy on a blind, gave a whistle sit and then an over that included going over a 3 foot snow bank from the path to the bird. Brand new and Buffy did not take a good over. Maybe I really shouldn't be surprised. I have never trained with snow banks as a factor.

Alaska, maybe I need to train with your group.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Yah, deep snow can be a problem. I haven't had that issue this winter, but normal conditions are definitely like that here. I do train where my dogs have to leap and leap and leap to cover any distance. I put oil of anise on bumpers so the dogs can find them in the snow. They get used to that leaping and launching motion to get over the snow and cover any distance. I wish it translated to water work, but it doesn't. I have not tried handling in the deep snow though, only retrieves. I think my dogs are very strong with that leaping motion over the winter that they are in super good shape by spring. So keep it up with Buffy, she did just have pups though so she might not be up to the heavy movements yet of leaping the snow and digging to get to the bird. Those ducks hopefully smell strong enough for her to find them. I imagine she will tire more easily for awhile until she gets in better shape. Having pups is hard on a girl! Did she get ice balls very bad out there in that wet snow? Luckily ours is usually super dry, so it's not much of an issue.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

My girls are out of shape and they have not had puppies. I may be too soft but this winter has been gruesome and have not trained at all. To add the puppy household changes to it .... I am a bit nervous on how they will do once we can finally get out of the house.


----------

